# amusing visitor stats!



## TUGBrian (Feb 27, 2017)

I recently saw a press release from a rather large upfront fee company touting their 2016 traffic to their site totaled more than 5million or so "visits", not sure what "visits" is based on, but we can guestimate its likely unique visitors...vs just regular hits on the website.

it had me wondering...so i looked up the forum stats based on our google analytics.

just the forum alone (tugbbs.com) had more than 4 million unique visitors alone in 2016...adding tug2.com and tug2.net doubles that amount over the same time.

25+ million total page views across these 3 sites alone in 2016!


one really interesting stat is that the marketplace lead the categories in number of pages per visit, and duration of visit...folks spending on average more than 5minutes per visit browsing marketplace pages!  (although the forums is close behind with roughly 4.5 minutes per session average)

anywhoo, im always amused at how this industry targets owners with unique metrics, so i figured id share some from TUG!


----------



## DaveNV (Feb 27, 2017)

There's no doubt Tug makes a statement in the industry. Those lingering page visits are likely by people like me, who are always up for a bargain, or who need that specific exact match for something, and the only way to get it is to read every ad in that category. Either way, it's better than reading fake news, like the spam emails RCI sends, telling me how my timeshare "means the world" to them.  With every deposit I make, they make money from me.  So I'll bet it does "mean the world" to RCI! 

Dave


----------



## Iggyearl (Feb 27, 2017)

Brian, you and your dad should be commended for making this thing work so great.  If there was no TUG, there would be no "solutions" for a vast number of people.  The complaint sites offer victims some opportunity to vent, but they offer no solutions.  You have created a site for networking and sharing information.  Not to be trite, but I am reminded of a quote from the Blues Brothers:  "We're on a mission from God."  Keep up the good work.


----------



## TUGBrian (Feb 27, 2017)

thanks for the kind words...even with all that...the number that still impresses me most is the 8million plus confirmed rescission dollars saved by folks who did  nothing more than find TUG in time to rescind and buy resale (or not buy at all).

that figure is absolutely mind boggling to me.


----------



## A.Win (Feb 28, 2017)

This is indeed an impressive sight. But the unique visitor count is probably overstated. Some of us use more than 1 device. For example, I can use TUG at work, on my home desktop, my home laptop, my phones, and countless resort computers too.


----------



## TUGBrian (Feb 28, 2017)

A.Win said:


> This is indeed an impressive sight. But the unique visitor count is probably overstated. Some of us use more than 1 device. For example, I can use TUG at work, on my home desktop, my home laptop, my phones, and countless resort computers too.



im sure that is the case with every website on the internet that gets frequent traffic.


----------



## BellaWyn (Mar 2, 2017)

Glad you posted this Brian. Was looking at the TUG traffic on Alexa a couple of weeks ago comparing it to other industry specific sites.  Alexa is limited compared to the Google Analytics data you can get as a site admin so very interesting to get a more indepth peep at the stats.  Thanks for sharing!!

Was also surprised to read that the Marketplace has higher stats than the BBS forum but in retrospect that kinda makes sense and is encouraging for those that post there. Suggest you consider changing thread title from "amusing" to "amazing" however.  The traffic is much more significant than people realise. Just "a bit."


----------



## TUGBrian (Mar 2, 2017)

well, thats just in terms of length of time browsing per session.

the forums actually has more overall visitor traffic...folks just spent a bit less time here than on the marketplace!


----------



## TUGBrian (Mar 2, 2017)

I consider it amusing because I dont believe for one second that 4 million unique visitors even REMOTELY translates into "4 million potential timeshare owners" as many other sites creative marketing would lead folks to believe.

as mentioned above there are so many factors involved in the pie chart that would make up "unique visitors" its not even funny!

people browsing from home, work, mobile (and even multiple instances of the same device connecting from different locations regularly would be considered a unique visit)

search engine crawlers (these browse the internet 24x7x365)...im not sure if google actually includes its own crawling stats in its analytics numbers, but id be amazed if it was able to filter out bots from all the other search engines etc.

spammers/bots...these of course have absolutely no value whatsoever...but im sure a fair percentage of overall traffic to any website falls in this category of being completely useless.


im sure the list could go on and on....and is the main reason im "amused" when I read marketing/press releases from other companies in the industry.


----------



## NiteMaire (Mar 5, 2017)

A.Win said:


> This is indeed an impressive sight. But the unique visitor count is probably overstated. Some of us use more than 1 device. For example, I can use TUG at work, on my home desktop, my home laptop, my phones, and countless resort computers too.


Concur; some of the 'unique' visits aren't that afterall.  I use a VPN (multiple IPs), multiple OSes, and several browsers...all from the same device.  I'm sure I'm not alone.  I'm also happy to contribute to the stats  

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------

